

Heroku cops to poor tech performance for last three years - iProject
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02/16/heroku_admits_degraded_bamboo_performance/

======
nborwankar
So will they return the extra money that this has cost customers?

~~~
cobrabyte
Doubtful. Where would they even start to calculate the so-called refunds?

Actually, I'm more than a little worried that their parent company
(SalesForce) will see this episode as the showstopper for Heroku and just yank
the plug.

Heroku's got some smart people over there and they really screwed the pooch
but they're smart enough to come up with a better solution than 'we will
rewrite our docs.'

